

Show HN: I made a social experiment while drinking coffee this morning - religoid
http://religoid.com/

======
gamechangr
Not very helpful. I have religious friends that would be offended by that for
sure.

~~~
religoid
Offended by the term itself? Do you think the word religoid has an innate
negative connotation like "liberal" or "atheist" or "socialist"? Or offended
by the definition?

~~~
gamechangr
I don't know exactly..most the religious people I know don't even like the
term "religious". It's what we call them, not what they call themselves.
Similar to Hackers being the same as Crackers to the outside world.

I wouldn't even like you calling me a "liberaliod". I think the "OID" brings
to mind android. Like I'm a liberal who gets my guidance from outer space???
(read crazy, lacking logic)

I can't think of a way your term would be considered positive. It could be a
catch phrase to describe crazy people...if that is what you mean it for. I
wouldn't use it.

